# Searching for a HUGE reflector - Sky searchlight project



## Todka (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello,

My first post to this forum. Hi everyone. So glad I found this site too, its excellent.

I am interested in making a home made, cheap copy of the old WWII search lights used to spot bombers at night.

To build this i guess i need the following.


One massive parabolic reflector that can withstand high temperatures.
One mega bright bulb to go in it.
Power source for the buld.
I though of getting the genuine article, but found them to be prohibitively expensive and overly massive. 

If anyone has any ideas to contribute to making this project turn into a reality, I am very keen to hear ideas on reflector suppliers and light sources.

Thanks in advance fellow phoponphilliacs.
Todka


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello Todka

Welcome to CPF

Have you seen this thread?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396

Is this the sort of thing you're trying to build?


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 3, 2007)

How large is large?

Here's a link to a 241.3 mm parabolic reflector.

I've had that link bookmarked for ages, but no (affordable) projects to build with it.


----------



## DonShock (Jun 4, 2007)

140mm for $55
170mm for $70
240mm for $85


----------



## knot (Jun 4, 2007)

How about one of these. It's used as a heat emitter for reptiles. They come in different sizes and are aluminum - so they can be polished.






Bulb? Check out this monster:


----------



## Todka (Jun 4, 2007)

Monkeyboy, yes, thats the effect Im after. A nice tight, superbright beam.

Scott, Don, thanks for the links. I had 1m plus in mind, but as I research this and after seeing the link to that tank light I think I may get away with a smaller scale. The surplus shed rhodium reflector is quite beautiful.


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 4, 2007)

Here try this lamp instead. Might need a nuclear power generator first to power the ballast for it...

http://www.prismaecat.lighting.philips.com/LightSite/Whirlwind.aspx?eca=LLPPLG&cpf=USNPUS&stg=ACT&lan=US&cnt_key=XDMSRHR%20+|PHL|871150020257400+++&ecu=SPL|PHL|GX&t=3&tree=0&scr_md=1111&leftnav=1_1&nav=Null&loc=us_en


accept no substitutes.


----------



## DennisMenace (Jun 11, 2007)

Good search light page here:
http://www.geocities.com/bobz299/bmeza6.htm


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jun 11, 2007)

Might it be possible for an old satelite dish (covered with duct tape :twothumbs ) to be a starting point ?? An old one even has some aiming drives !!

Mike


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 12, 2007)

the sun.
and a mirror


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 12, 2007)

DonShock said:


> 140mm for $55
> 170mm for $70
> 240mm for $85



Interesting. They don't give many details about those reflectors...depth, bulb bore, surface coating material, focus, etc.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 12, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> How large is large?
> 
> Here's a link to a 241.3 mm parabolic reflector.
> 
> I've had that link bookmarked for ages, but no (affordable) projects to build with it.



LOL...damn, you could pan for gold with that baby.


----------



## Todka (Jun 12, 2007)

That's the stuff I'm after. Not keen for the $10-30k they cost though, so im thinking a big reflector and a 1000W bulb and Im done. Couple of beers, and play. Still, havent found any reflectors on this scale......




DennisMenace said:


> Good search light page here:
> http://www.geocities.com/bobz299/bmeza6.htm


----------



## DennisMenace (Jun 12, 2007)

Edmond Scientic has polished aluminum parabolic reflectors 18" (457mm) for $43. I don't know if they're suitable for searchlight reflectors ??







There's gotta be a carbon-arc search light in a scrap yard _somewhere_ that would be a lot of fun to restore. 

(This picture is from 'Bob's searchlight page')






Sheesh, those look like a lot of work! 


Xenon lights might be the way to go. The smaller ones would not even require a generator.






Some place that rents them out might provide links to used/restorable ones for an affordable amount. 

I've always wanted one myself, but never actually went looking. 

Good luck in your quest!


----------

